# Delaware crappie



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

crappie bite has been good the last few days. Tube jigs about 2 foot below a bobber. Black/chartreuse or red/chartreuse.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

jake74 said:


> View attachment 203200
> crappie bite has been good the last few days. Tube jigs about 2 foot below a bobber. Black/chartreuse or red/chartreuse.


Jake--fishing from bank or boat?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice slabs!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Great work there!


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Fishing from the bank.


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice looking crappie!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Wonder if all the rain and mud is going to screw up that bite.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Will be a mess water flying in will turn it to pure mud


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats on the crappie!


----------



## fishjockey (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice catch


----------



## Rgallwitz (Feb 14, 2016)

jake74 said:


> View attachment 203200
> crappie bite has been good the last few days. Tube jigs about 2 foot below a bobber. Black/chartreuse or red/chartreuse.


I going to try to take a few boys fishing this weekend at Delaware. Anyone have a suggestion as to where we should fish? I have not fished at Delaware before but looking at a map I thought I would pick a cove on the west side. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

No doubt that Delaware will be ruined for a week or so. The rain made it a mud hole.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

The tangy flowing high and muddy just downstream as of 2/26 so pretty sure the lake is looking the same.


----------



## Rgallwitz (Feb 14, 2016)

kfi said:


> The tangy flowing high and muddy just downstream as of 2/26 so pretty sure the lake is looking the same.


I think we are going to run over to Alum Creek spillway tomorrow mid morning. Hopefully Delaware will be clear enough to fish Sunday.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice slabs!!!!!

Passed by the Tangy today @ 23/315, high fast and looked like a mocha latte.

Swung by Alum, no ice, didn't look too bad. Didn't get out for a closer inspection but sorta what you'd expect this time of year


----------



## mrflusters (Mar 12, 2014)

jake74 said:


> View attachment 203200
> crappie bite has been good the last few days. Tube jigs about 2 foot below a bobber. Black/chartreuse or red/chartreuse.


Hi
Real nice fish. Did you catch em feb 2016? I can't find the date on these posts.

THANKS


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Yea caught them last weekend. Went out today water was muddy. Did manage 1 crappie in the 40 mph winds. Rough fishing for sure!


----------



## Carl Snyder (Mar 4, 2016)

any new news? water still muddy?


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thinking about trying Delaware tomorrow


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Fished Delaware this afternoon. Did not catch any fish. Water level is close to winter pool but it is really stained. Few days of clear weather and the bite should be on.


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

jake74 said:


> Fished Delaware this afternoon. Did not catch any fish. Water level is close to winter pool but it is really stained. Few days of clear weather and the bite should be on.


How deep were you fishing? Live bait?


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

I was fishing 5 foot deep all artificial bait.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice pics - I am hoping to get out this coming weekend with the boat for the first time this year.


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Got blanked again today. Water is darn near perfect. Next 2-3 days should be great!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Heavy rains Wednesday an Thursday will probably screw things up for a while.


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

undertaker said:


> Heavy rains Wednesday an Thursday will probably screw things up for a while.


big fish on and I are going to try Delaware tuesday afternoon


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Can't get out till Friday, hopefully weather man is wrong an we don't get pounder with heavy down pours.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Skunked tonight on crappie. Catfish are biting.


----------



## joerisner2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone do any good yesterday or today


----------

